# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Znakovi nove trudnoće kod mama dojilica

## Vidrica

Imam pitanje za mame dojilice koje su zadrudnjele, a da još nisu dobile menstruaciju.

Naime, rodila sam prije 10 mjeseci carskim rezom, još uvijek maleni doji, a ciklusa još nema. Zadnjih mjesec dana mali je dosta smanjio dojenje – cicka ujutro, preko dana tu i tamo nakratko, te navecer prije spavanja, te eventualno koji put preko noci........u odnosu kako je prije non-stop visio na cici ovo je nista.

Prije  2 tjedna dr je dala blagoslov da opet mozemo u akciju jer je kao sve ok, pa kad upali – upali. Naravno da smo se skoro odmah bacili na posao.Od nezašticenih odnosa je proslo 11 i 13 dana. U tim danima sam nakon duuuugo vremena ponovno pocela «osjecati» jajnike, a par sati nakon drugog nezasticenog odnosa sam  u predjelu desnog jajnika osjetila bockanje koje je trajalo par sekundi. U tom trenu mi je proletilo kroz glavu da je moguce da sam osjetila ovulaciju........ne znam zasto mi je to proslo kroz glavu jer nemam pojma kako izgleda ovulacijska bol buduci da ju nikada nisam osjecala.
Takoder moram napomenuti da je ''suho'' razdoblje trajalo isto jaaaaako dugo – konkretno tek unazad par dana se kao sluzaviji iscjedak vratio ( ne djeluje mi kao plodni, ali bar nije onaj vodenasti).
Otprilike par dana nakon drugog nezasticenog odnosa svaki dan tu i tamo osjetim kao menstrualnu bol i tada sam uvjerena da je menga na putu, no nista. Cak osjecam i zatezanje reza, te bolove oko stidne kosti koji su me podsjetili na bolove u tom djelu koje sam imala u trudnoci (kasnijoj, ne na pocetku), iscjedak je pojacani. Promjena na cickama nema....ionako su jos na maxi velicini  :Shock: )

Znam da nisam pametno postupila i znam da je bilo prerano, ali nisam bila lijena i otisla sam vaditi betu (lab gotovo da vidim s prozora stana, pa rekoh...ajde – jest da nije ispirka, no... :Shock: ))))
Uglavnom, razlog vadenja bete je vise bio psihicke prirode – neka je negativna, pa da ne mislim o tome i ne stvaram si neke nepostojece simptome....tako da je beta  9. tj 6. dan od odnosa iznosila 0.100 IU/L.....kako se prethodno navedeni simptomi i dalje javljaju nekako si mislim (znam!!!) da je bilo preprerano da se i u krvi ista vidi.

Dakle, mame dojilice i trudnice – kakve ste vi simptome imale? I kada je mudro raditi test na trudnocu (urin) nakon zadnjeg nezasticenog odnosa?
 HVALA

----------


## kokojoko

Vidrica, te sve bolove koje si navela i ja u zadnje vrijeme osjećam i baš sve isto ko i ti, a to mi je počelo čim je T. prestala toliko često dojit nakon uvođenja dohrane. pa si ja mislim da se ciklusi počinju polako vraćati u normalu (kod mene uvjetno rečeno, jer imam pcos) ali kao i ti stalno imama osjećaj da će mi doći menstruacija. mi ne idemo na drugu trudnoću nego baš suprotno- stvarno smo se odlučili bolje zaštiti jer-nikad se ne zna. tebi želim da ti se što prije ostvari želja.

----------


## Vidrica

Hvala na tvom iskustvu   :Love:  
I meni se cini da bi se jajnici mogli poceti buditi....da se bar nismo.....hm.........onda bar ne bi mislila o tome kao jednoj soluciji. No, neka - samo neka oni prorade   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

sto se tiče ovulacija - prije trudnoća ih uopće nisam osjećala, niti sam ih bila svjesna, a ni iscjedak nije bio neki, dok sam menstruacije itekako osjećala jer su bile izrazito bolne i teške.

međutim, nakon poroda, menstruacije su te koje ne osjećam, sjetim ih se tek kad vidim uložak, inače ni ne bih znala da ih imam. ali zato točno znam kad ovuliram, iscjedak je intenzivan, osjećam bol i probadanje u jajniku, općenito laganu tupu bol u trbuhu ...

----------


## manja11

Mene zabrinjavaju isti takvi bolovi u trbuhu kao što ste opisale, stalno mislim evo menstruacija, a ono ništa... Onda mislim možda sam trudna, pa testovi, ali nije niti to..

Dojim, beba će uskoro 5 mjeseci i do sada nije bilo ciklusa. Da li su takvi menstrualni bolovi normalni? Ima li još netko iskustva s tim?

----------


## ASTRA

ja isto sve jako osjećam, osobito nakon poroda, mislim da je to djelomično i zbog više svijesti o svemu što se u tijelu događa, a i zbog pojačanog osluškivanja jer bismo htjele novu trudnoću. točno znam kad je ovulacija, rpobada tak da ponekad ciknem, doslovno, a nakon toga tupa bol, stalno neki procesi sve do menge, onda mir sve do sljedeće ovulacije

----------


## bandri39

e žene moje bok!imam jedno pitanje i neznam di ga postaviti pa ako možete mi vi odgovoriti.imam dijete od 3 god.i još doji pa me zanima dali se može ostat trudna iako kažem još doji?unaprijed vam hvala

----------


## L&L0809

evo odgovor - mozes ostati trudna iako dojis. ima nas preko nekoliko koje smo tako ostale trudne   :Wink:

----------


## bandri39

e puno hvala na odg

----------


## TIGRICA

> Vidrica, te sve bolove koje si navela i ja u zadnje vrijeme osjećam i baš sve isto ko i ti, a to mi je počelo čim je T. prestala toliko često dojit nakon uvođenja dohrane. pa si ja mislim da se ciklusi počinju polako vraćati u normalu (kod mene uvjetno rečeno, jer imam pcos) ali kao i ti stalno imama osjećaj da će mi doći menstruacija. mi ne idemo na drugu trudnoću nego baš suprotno- stvarno smo se odlučili bolje zaštiti jer-nikad se ne zna. tebi želim da ti se što prije ostvari želja.


Znači smjela si nakon 10 mj. ići na novo dijete,meni su rekli tek nakon godinu dana?  O čemu to ovisi?

----------


## Vidrica

Evo opet mene nakon duljeg vremena s novostima  :D 
...prvo da odgovorim Tigrica, opcenito se savjetuje da nakon carskog reza nova trudnoća bude tek nakon 2 godine, no moja ginekologica je rekla da mogu ranije buduci da rezu ne treba puno da zacijeli. Inacce, ja sam po prirodi ziheras i da sam nesto mlada vjerojatno bih cekala te dvije godine, no obzirom na moje godine jednostavno nisam htjela.

Od zadnjeg pisanja menstruacija jos uvijek nije dosla, no kako se trenutno cini niti nece   :Smile:  .

Znakovi koje sam mjesecima prije osjecala - pikanje, zatezanje i sl su ocigledno bili znakovi postepenog povratka mojih jajnika u funkciju.....i izgleda da smo "piknuli" onu prvu ovulaciju nakon poroda. Necu reci da smo se keksali svaka 2 dana jer nismo. Nisam znala ni kako predvidjeti ovulaciju - nisam mjerila bazalnu niti ne znam koliko bi to imalo smisla buduci da ciklusa nije bilo, no ono po cemu smo se ravnjali bio je iscjedak......nije bilo one rastezljive plodne sluzi, ali jedan dan je bilo toliko vodenog iscjetka da sam rekla...ajmo. Prosli mjesec smo imali odnos samo taj dan (suprug ima posao gdje puno putuje i rijetko je doma tako da nismo ni bili u mogucnosti vise) i izgleda da je upalilo. 
Tocno 9 dana nakon odnosa mislim da sam osjetila implantacijsku bol - oštro zatezanje u predjelu desnog jajnika koja je trajala nekoliko sekundi, bila sam na poslu i mislila sam da cu se srusiti koliko me je naglo zaboljelo.....dizala sam se sa stolice i iste sekunde sam se srusila u nju. To mi se u prosloj trudnoci nije dogodilo, no prvo objasnjenje mi je bilo upravo ovo. Svega 4-5 dana nakon odnosa sam pocela osjecati i dosta jak pritisak na mjehur (mislila sam da imam upalu mjehura) i polako je kretalo stalno piskanje,,,,i dizanje po noci kako bih isla na pis pis.
I dalje ne znam kada je tocno bila ovulacija, no 12 dana nakon odnosa sam isla vaditi betu i bila je 29,92....sada cekam ponedjeljak da ju ponovim.

Ako ova trudnoca uspije vec se u staru razlikuje od one prve - grudi uopce ne bole...jos, imam drugaciji osjecaj.....cijelo vrijeme kako da menga dolazi, ali ne kao zadnji put....ma vidjet cemo, samo da sve bude ok.


....i dalje dojimo :D

----------


## Mingola

i Vidrice, jesi li trudna?
pitam to jer i ja dojim i baš me zanima kako bi prepoznala novu trudnoću kad još nisam dobila prvu men. nakon poroda, koji je isto bio CR.

----------


## kli_kli

Kod mene je bio jedan nepogresiv znak - tamne bradavice!
Dva puta sam zatrudnela u toku dojenja, i taj znak mi se javio mnogo pre pozitivnog testa. Terao me da ponavljam test do konacnog plusa.  :Smile:

----------


## Malamaya

nije nitko dugo pisao, a ja ne znam gdje bih drugdje pitala!
slična priča, dojim non stop 9 mjesečnu bebu ( neće baš dohranu), mengu još nisam dobila, htjela bih uskoro novu bebu
u zadnje vrijeme osjećam tu čudnu bol u trbuhu i stalno mislim da ću napokon dobit mengu, ali ništa ( to traje već mjesec dana, boli par dana, pa prestane), zadnjih par dana iscjedak mi je obilniji i blago rozi ( jedno 5 dana već), danas sam radila test-negativan.
nemam pojma šta mi se događa?? uglavnom, zanima me jel to može bit znak ovulacije?

----------

